# Online Recipe Search



## pretender (Jun 9, 2003)

I have been looking for certain recipes online and continue to be refered to web sites selling the cook book. I know some of these recipes are copy written but I was curious if anyone had any good recipe sites of nice gourmet food. I am aware of epicurious.com and foodtv.com but I want to see what else others my use. I am specifically looking for a recipe from Johnson and Wales: Potato-Crusted Fillets of Salmon with Cabbage Slaw.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I bet if you drop a note to KQED, they could get you the recipe. From my searches, they've been running the series and seem like the best place I've turned up for you.

Refer to

this

Phil


----------



## bandregg (Jun 25, 2003)

I don't know if they'll have the exact recipe you're looking for, but Recipe Source (http:/www.recipesource.com) which used to be SOAR (Searchable Online Archives of Recipes) is invaluable in tracking down basic recipes and getting ideas.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Here's my (growing) list of free recipe sites. Good luck!

http://www.foodtv.com/ foodtv.com
http://www.epicurious.com/ epicurious
http://www.emerils.com/ emerils.com
http://www.allrecipes.com/ allrecipes
http://www.recipezaar.com/ Recipezaar
http://www.recipesource.com/ RecipeSource
http://www.topsecretrecipes.com./ Top Secret Recipes on the Web
http://www.ivillage.com/food ivillage.com/food
http://www.cooks.com/ cooks.com
http://www.marthastewart.com/ marthastewart.com
http://www.pastrychef.com/htmlpages/recipe.html Pastry Chef Central Recipes
http://www.culinary.net/ culinary.net - recipes


----------



## pretender (Jun 9, 2003)

Thank you all for your replies. These are great resources.
I just found Benehana's salad dressing that I have been searching for too.

Thanks again!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Pretender,

The best place for you to request recipes is Gail's Recipe Swap at Epicurious.com.

Here is what one of the swappers found, not an exact Johnson & Whales recipe, but made by J & W graduate:

*Potato Crusted Salmon*

Do you know any details about the cabbage slaw?

:lips:


----------



## pretender (Jun 9, 2003)

Well, I wasn't actually the one to watch the show but I was told that it was just cabbage (red and green) and carrots with a vinegrette. I love cabbage and like to play around. I may wilt the leaves just slightly to cut the bitterness but I am looking forward to playing with the Potato Crusted Salmon.

Thank you all for your replys.


----------

